# Richie0320 Lawn Journal



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

So off on to a new adventure, we bought 7.14 acres of farmland and plan on building a house to be finished this fall. Fingers crossed September. I am looking at approximately 100,000 sqft of "nice" grass I plan on maintaining plus 2 pastures for animals. The highlighted "1" area is where I plan on having the nice lawn at. I plan on getting my soil test done here shortly and preparing the ground to take the seed in the fall but I have a couple questions and see if anyone has any suggestions.
*
1. Has anyone used Newsom Seed in Fulton MD and if so have you used the Newsom trio blend of TTTF?
2. Should I go with a TTTF/KBG blend or straight TTTF? It is going to be non-irrigated after getting the initial stand.
3. Would you plant the first time the front yard and like half the back yard or the whole thing at once?*

SOIL:
Sandy loam, high land with good drainage, minimal standing water, full sun.
*Waiting on soil test results


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting project. @social port doesn't have an irrigation system and he has both those grasses mentioned. His TTTF almost always looks good. I believe he may water occasionally though. I would probably use the mix since both have drought tolerance qualities.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

In my experience, bluegrass requires more water than TTTF. I think there is a good argument for all options (TTTF vs KBG vs TTTFKBG mix), so I don't see a clear answer. I do think it will be challenging to make it through the summer without irrigation, regardless of what type of grass that you have. One perk of bluegrass is that you can let it go dormant in the summer, but you can't do that until its second year.

I think a 10k reno is a large project. 20k is a ton of work. I don't want to think about 30k if working alone. I'm sure that 100K can be done, but wow, you are talking about some very long days. I would definitely break the projects up over several years to make things more manageable. Renos usually involve major challenges.

I am not familiar with the seed company that you mention, but I did check their website. One concerning observation is that the seed analysis of the bag pictured contained weed seed and other crop. That may not be a big deal to you, but if you are looking for a nice stand of turf, introducing weeds during a reno is very counterproductive and may introduce plants into your yard that you will battle with for years. IMO, target 0.00% weed seed, 0.00%other crop, and no noxious weeds. Then take a look at the cultivars.


----------

